# repairing drywall around an arch window



## ruissar (Jul 3, 2012)

I am repairing an arch rusty someone majorly messed up, a company installed this window and then repaired the drywall and made a big mess, 
The question I have is, what is the best mud that can go on thick without cracking? i'm thinking I can sand this mess down smooth and fill it back with hot mud? Or the lightweight box of mud? Any suggestions to make this smooth and not crack? I'm good at simple drywall repairs but this one is new for me Thanks!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ruissar said:


> I am repairing an arch rusty someone majorly messed up, a company installed this window and then repaired the drywall and made a big mess,
> The question I have is, what is the best mud that can go on thick without cracking? i'm thinking I can sand this mess down smooth and fill it back with hot mud? Or the lightweight box of mud? Any suggestions to make this smooth and not crack? I'm good at simple drywall repairs but this one is new for me Thanks!


Prefill with 20 minute>Scrape high spots right after it sets up>Paper tape with all purpose compound to get a crisp edge(sand if needed)>Skim (fine sand)>Prime, caulk and paint.:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Prefill with 20 minute>Scrape high spots right after it sets up>Paper tape with all purpose compound to get a crisp edge(sand if needed)>Skim (fine sand)>Prime, caulk and paint.:thumbsup:


Thats solid advice


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Is the cause of what made the problem in the first place fixed?


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Prefill with 20 minute>Scrape high spots right after it sets up>Paper tape with all purpose compound to get a crisp edge(sand if needed)>Skim (fine sand)>Prime, caulk and paint.:thumbsup:


make it sound so simple! lol


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like the original is plaster.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

trim tex has a rubber seal L beed so mud or drywall dont touch the window. Dura bond with fibafuse 3 coats ,wash down,do not sand. then prime and paint


----------



## ruissar (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks sir!, the original is not plaster, its just a horrible job of repairing, the guy that installed the window made a mess of the drywall and tried to fix it


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Prefill with 20 minute>Scrape high spots right after it sets up>Paper tape with all purpose compound to get a crisp edge(sand if needed)>Skim (fine sand)>Prime, caulk and paint.:thumbsup:


x2

The only thing I would add is give it a good scrape before you start and prep your edge. :thumbsup:


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

You may want to mask off the window frame also, that 20 min can be a btch to clean off. Also keep in mind the reveal on window, you dont want it to have a drastic change in width


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Scrape all the old and get so nothing is flaking. Use Durabond to fill. Let dry and use all purpose to finish. Sand if necessary, otherwise wet sand. 


http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-durabond-setting-type-joint-compound.html


----------

